# Under carpet wire



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

electricalwiz said:


> Any one ever install under carpet wire
> How do you connect it to the receptacles
> How do you connect your MC to the under carpet wire


Here is a link you might find helpful: http://tinyurl.com/5vyabb9

:jester:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Have only scene it used on one job several years ago. Never worked with it personally but I understand that it is very expensive. It also takes special tools to work with it


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have installed miles of it. Make sure you have ALL of the tools for the job and follow the directions to the letter. Be very precise and plan ahead. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ontariojer said:


> Here is a link you might find helpful: http://tinyurl.com/5vyabb9
> 
> :jester:



Link does not work...:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Used it as a cheap alternative to floor poke thru receptacles.Went on a call when a carp ,putting in a wall partition drilled through the FCC and sparks jumped out of the carpet. Not a hot seller,anymore.​


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

electricalwiz said:


> Any one ever install under carpet wire
> How do you connect it to the receptacles
> How do you connect your MC to the under carpet wire


Yes, 
It's been so long I forgot.
see above.
You do have to use carpet squares though. Can't be solid.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I would prefer to cut the floor and install conduit but Radio Shack specs this wire. They said in there specs that they only supply 150'. You have to make it work with that amount. They also said they are ordering cat 5 to go under the carpet


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Its not really a cheap installation. You have to have carpet squares or its a no go...

I installed some under carpet coax 20 years ago, so I would assume that something a popular as cat5 would be no problem


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

You have to stub the flat cable up inside the wall to a transition box.B.X. cable into the box.Plastic strip goes down on floor first flat cable on top then a thin strip of metal goes over the cable for protection.All taped down with supplied tape and spray adhesive.The cable can actually be folded over itself to form a 90 bend.Outlet boxes can be attached anywhere along cable run and use a screw tightened cable piercing contact block to connect outlet.How do i know?Just recently added 35 machines to a casino.All in the middle of the floor late at night with minimal shutdown time.Fun!


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks 
The Radio Shack starts in three weeks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure. Use it all the time.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Marc, your under the carpet wire looks alot cheaper than the stuff the radio shack is orders for me


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> Marc, your under the carpet wire looks alot cheaper than the stuff the radio shack is orders for me


I dunno. PhotoShop is an expensive program.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> Any one ever install under carpet wire
> How do you connect it to the receptacles
> How do you connect your MC to the under carpet wire


Once you have all the parts sitting there in front of you, it is actually pretty simple to figure out. I did a couple Radio Shacks about ten years ago, and I don't remember the specifics, but I remember it not being as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I didnt think they used that stuff anymore


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> I didnt think they used that stuff anymore


They shouldn't, but they do. If a heavy metal desk leg sits on it for years, it can sometimes pop it open. I had to repair some (T&B??) FCC years back, and I don't recall it having metal over top of it like an earlier poster described.


----------

